# Any help identifying would be great!



## ygold (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi,
I have a 55 gallon tank with a bunch of cichlids that I purchased from the "mixed african cichlid" tank about 8 months ago. They have grown tremendously and I would love help in identifying their species. I also have 1 tiny fry in the tank, yellow with black vertical stripes not sure who he belongs to. My kids were jumping all over the house when they saw him. He's been around about 3 weeks now, hiding under a small piece of driftwood, and the kids named him "Lucky" cause hes the only lucky one to survive. Anyways, I'm posting pics of some of my fish. Any help would be greatly appreciated.













Sorry if some of the pics are not super clear. tried my best to tell the fish to stay in one spot but they listen about as well as my kids do 
Theres a couple that I couldn't lure out for the photo shoot but if I manage to catch them I'll post them up. 
Thanks again for the help


----------



## ygold (Nov 6, 2016)

Caught one of the other ones. Hes a bit camera shy...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Nimbochromis Livingston I
2.kenyi
3.auratus
4.red zebra
5.acei
6.hybrid fry
7.nimbochromis venustus

Both nimbochromis will reach over 10".


----------



## ygold (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks!! the 2 nimbochromis are already quite large, the top one around 5-6 inches and the second one maybe 1 inch less. Any idea on the sex?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ygold said:


> Thanks!! the 2 nimbochromis are already quite large, the top one around 5-6 inches and the second one maybe 1 inch less. Any idea on the sex?


Livingstonii is male
Kenyi male
Auratus should be female
Red Zebra might be a Yellow Lab hybrid
Acei could be a beat up male, hard to tell
Venustus might be female, does seem to have a trace of a forehead blaze but no blue color in the face far as I can tell

The hybrid fry is very odd, not sure who the parents are. Always emotional when you get your first lucky fry survive in a tank, wonder what the baby will grow like.


----------



## ygold (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks!!!
finally got a pic of the last cichlid in the tank.


any thought as to species and sex?


----------



## ygold (Nov 6, 2016)

> The hybrid fry is very odd, not sure who the parents are. Always emotional when you get your first lucky fry survive in a tank, wonder what the baby will grow like.


Looking forward to it. Will post pics if it surives


----------



## ygold (Nov 6, 2016)

> Venustus might be female, does seem to have a trace of a forehead blaze but no blue color in the face far as I can tell


no blue on that one


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ygold said:


> Thanks!!!
> finally got a pic of the last cichlid in the tank.
> 
> 
> any thought as to species and sex?


Cobalt Zebra, M. callainos. Probably female.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The two _Nimbochromis_ are both _venustus_ hybrids, #1 is a male, #7 is a female. Probably crossed with _livingstonii_.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mr Chromedome said:


> The two _Nimbochromis_ are both _venustus_ hybrids, #1 is a male, #7 is a female. Probably crossed with _livingstonii_.


Disagree. I see no signs of hybridization in either, and I've bred both of these for years.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

If it is a male it should start to look like mine. Mine did not color up until he was about 5" or so.



http://imgur.com/tCTTt


----------

